# MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Mai 2012)

*MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Mai 2012)

*Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*

Einfach genial 

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem P/L-Gamingnotebook für 650€ ?


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*



> • Top-DX11-Grafik:


Naja ~600 Punkte weniger im 3dmark11 als meine GTX460 & X6-1090T....
Kann man nur hoffen das ein Display mit guter Interpolation verbaut wurde; in 1920x1080 könnte es langsam eng werden.
Sonst aber ein interessantes Teil, auch wegen NonGlare !
Auch die Optimus-Technik find ich klasse. 
Vielleicht kauf ich mir ja doch mal nen Schleppdepp.


----------



## -MIRROR- (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*

Bin auch der Meinung, dass Optimus eine wahrliche Innovation war und in einem gaming-notebook UNBEDINGT vorhanden sein sollte.


----------



## D@rk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*

schade das das dinge nicht 11 oder 13 zoll hat..... dann muss ich wohl aufs XMG a102 hoffen


----------



## RuxX (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*

Ich hätte ja anstatt der 830er Samsung lieber ne crucial m4 verbaut, zwecks Verlustleistung...


----------



## Kuschluk (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*

tag hab  die 670m verbaut (man findet online usw keine treiber die sich installen lassen atm. => nur der von der cd geht ... )

bf3 ist aus nem hübschen mix aus high / ultra (nur bei textur)  ohne Post AA  sehr hübsch darstellbar bei flüssigen framerates Paris map 35+ FPS  => für shooter sind solche notebooks denke ich aber ehr nichts  man sieht auf die distanz einfach nicht mehr gut genug m schnell präzise zu schießen ... => bf mach am 24" monitor einfach mehr spaß auch wenn die bildqualität von full hd auf 15 " krass ist XD 

hab einiges runtergedreht was man in meinen augen aufm bild eh nicht wahrgenommen hat => wenn interessse besteht poste ich mal meine settings mit denen ich zocke (läuft nicht am unteren ruckel limit von 24fps)

Preis ist gut ! da kommt man mit nem schenker nur über notebooksbilliger.de mit studentenrabatt ran. 

Das war meine wunschkonfig. hat allerdings optimus. Weil die säcke den studentenrabatt aber erst 24h später reingesetzt haben (dachten wohl ich kauf auch so) hab ich direkt bei schenker eins ohne SSD,mit 2. 2,5" bay statt laufwerk gekauft => normale SSDs passen

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/stu...ng+notebook++core+i7+3610qm++geforce+gtx+670m

Habe vor allem vor Diablo 3 zu spielen, brauchte aber zeitgleich ein "handliches" Notebook für die Uni => Optimus ist pflicht gewesen. Hatte vorher ein 17" notebook von asus mit nur 90 in akkulaufzeit ... die jetzt gebotenen 4h sind da richtig toll .


----------



## qwerqwer99 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*

Super Notebook ich finde nur folgende Kritikpunkte/Wuschänderungen: 
- ohne BS bitte
- gleiche Hardware mit 13-14"
- Entertaste über zwei Zeilen!!!
- ich mag die neuen Tastaturlayouts mit den riesigen Spalten zwischen den Tasten nicht
- Tastaturbeleuchtung
- Fingerprinter fehlt
- optionale Dockingstation

Dann wäre es für mich ein perfekter Laptop. Und man hätte noch 100-200€ gespart.


----------



## sirrobin96 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*

Wie kommst du darauf, dass man bei dieser Konfig Geld sparen würde? 

Gleiche Leistung auf kleinerer Fläche = teurer
Tatstaturbeleuchtung = teurer
optionale Dockingstation = teurer


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*



Kuschluk schrieb:


> tag hab  die 670m verbaut (man findet online usw keine treiber die sich installen lassen atm. => nur der von der cd geht ... )
> 
> bf3 ist aus nem hübschen mix aus high / ultra (nur bei textur)  ohne Post AA  sehr hübsch darstellbar bei flüssigen framerates Paris map 35+ FPS  => für shooter sind solche notebooks denke ich aber ehr nichts  man sieht auf die distanz einfach nicht mehr gut genug m schnell präzise zu schießen ... => bf mach am 24" monitor einfach mehr spaß auch wenn die bildqualität von full hd auf 15 " krass ist XD
> 
> ...


 
Leider ne SSD 830, für notebooks nicht optimal, da wäre ne Crucial M4 besser, ich habe für meinen Desktop ne SSD 830 128GB bestellt, da geht das auch mit dem Stromverbrauch.

Haste dir aber sonst nen hammer notebook gekauft!  Gerade Diablo 3 wird dir dmait viel Spaß bereiten, dneke ich, wenn du auf das Spiel stehst.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*



D@rk schrieb:


> schade das das dinge nicht 11 oder 13 zoll hat..... dann muss ich wohl aufs XMG a102 hoffen


 Bin der gleichen Meinung. Das Ding ist zum mitschleppen zu groß.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*



sirrobin96 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass man bei dieser Konfig Geld sparen würde?
> 
> Gleiche Leistung auf kleinerer Fläche = teurer
> Tatstaturbeleuchtung = teurer
> optionale Dockingstation = teurer


 
kleiner = Display billiger und weniger Material fürs Gehäuse. Entweder die Hardware passt oder nicht, aber es wird billiger
Beleuchtung: Ich schau jetzt mal nicht nach was ein paar LED's kosten, aber ja du hast recht es wird ein paar cents teuerer.
Dockingstation: Ok da hast du recht. Ich Kann nicht einschätzen was das kostet. Aber die Kosten holen sich die Hersteller vermutlich eher durch die unverschämt teuren Stations heraus als durch den Anschluss

Außerdem: kein OS=-90€


----------



## skyscraper (8. Mai 2012)

qwerqwer99 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: kein OS=-90


 
Soviel weniger für uns, nicht aber für den Hersteller.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Soviel weniger für uns, nicht aber für den Hersteller.


Aber das ist mir als Käufer doch egal. Hauptsache ich zahle weniger.


----------



## skyscraper (9. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass wenn man das OS weglässt, es für den Käufer vllt. 40€ weniger kostet, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## sirrobin96 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*



qwerqwer99 schrieb:


> Aber das ist mir als Käufer doch egal. Hauptsache ich zahle weniger.


 
Dann solltest du aber bspw bei der beleuchteten Tastatur auch nicht vom Einkaufs- sondern vom Verkaufspreis ausgehen. Faktisch kostet die im Verkauf ca. 40 Euro mehr. Andernfalls vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## skyscraper (9. Mai 2012)

Außerdem wollen sehr viele das OS, da es, wie ich schon schrieb, am Laptop nur 40€ mehr kostet, einzeln jedoch 70-80.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*

Also bei mySN.de, DevilTech.de oder One.de kostet Win7 Home für mich als Kunden 80-110€. Wie du auf 40€ kommst ist nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## skyscraper (13. Mai 2012)

Für den Hersteller!


----------



## Nimsiki (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Die Daten überzeugen, aber ich persönlich würde niemals Hardware/Elektronik von Medion kaufen, auch wenn es nur ein Label ist.


----------



## skyscraper (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Ich habe nichts gegen die, zumal super PLV.


----------



## Kuomo (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Schon fast günstig...


----------



## Arya (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



Nimsiki schrieb:


> Die Daten überzeugen, aber ich persönlich würde niemals Hardware/Elektronik von Medion kaufen, auch wenn es nur ein Label ist.



Mir geht es auch so, ich würde ihn von PLV evtl. kaufen aber da es Medion ist (s. code) ...


```
Ich habe schon vieles erlebt doch als ich ein Notebook (Medion) von einem Bekannten bekommen habe (kaputt) war ich erstaunt 
1. Schrauben fehlen
2. keine Wärmeleitpaste auf GPU/Controller! CPU mit halb getrockneter Mini Paste bedeckt!
3. ...
```


----------



## Memphis_83 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

von der ausstattung her garnicht schlecht,aber medion an sich stößst mir sauer auf. keine guten erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## Draco Nobilis (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Warum eigentlich keine 7970M mit 28nm?
Ist extrem viel schneller und kostet bei clevo Händlern 50€ Aufpreis. Sollte die Klienten dieses Gerätes auch nicht mehr stören.
Die 670M ist doch 40nm EOF Hardware xD
Die 7950M(noch nicht erschienen) ist ebenfalls schneller...


----------



## sirrobin96 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



Draco Nobilis schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich keine 7970M mit 28nm?
> Ist extrem viel schneller und kostet bei clevo Händlern 50€ Aufpreis. Sollte die Klienten dieses Gerätes auch nicht mehr stören.
> Die 670M ist doch 40nm EOF Hardware xD
> Die 7950M(noch nicht erschienen) ist ebenfalls schneller...


 
Also das was du da erzählst ist ziemlicher Unfug.. der Aufpreis liegt bei den Clevo-Anbietern bei 160 € und nicht bei 50 ...


----------



## Soulja110 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

gtx670 in nem 15 Zoll Notebook, nich schlecht. Preis geht in Ordnung. wenn ich überleg was ich für mein XPS damals gezahlt hab und da war grad mal ne 8600GT drin...


----------



## red_hammer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen, ob und wo ich die GTX670M auch seperat kaufen kann? Man findet die mobilen Chips so gut wie nie. Würde mein Notebook damit aufrüsten.


----------



## th_fn_styles (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Wir haben Mittwochabend geordert und heute war's schon da. Ist vorrangig für meine Frau gedacht; wird mich aber sicherlich auf die ein oder andere LAN begleiten dürfen  Die Verarbeitung wirkt bisher sehr gut; auch wenn man sich die Klavielackoptik ums Display hätte sparen können. Das nicht-spiegelnde Display zeigt satte Farben. Der Lüfter tourt unter Volllast merklich hoch, aber das war so zu erwarten. BF3-SinglePlayer läuft flüssig. 3DMark11: 3000, 3DMark Vantage 12547.  Zu mehr bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da meine Frau das Notebook bislang nicht mehr hergibt


----------



## sirrobin96 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Nur mal so für noch Unentschlossene.. es gibt nen 10% Gutschein:

Medion: Zehn-Prozent-Rabatt zu Ihrem Geburtstag - COMPUTER BILD

Ist allerdings nicht mit dem 50€ Gutschein (PCGH) kombinierbar. Somit kostet der Lappi effektiv noch 1.260,- €, macht das Ganze noch etwas attraktiver.


----------



## AlreadyDead (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

**** Logic! Geködert wird mit einem Versandkostenfreien Angebot....Wenn ich 1400€ fürn Notebook ausgebe, dann interessieren mich 5€ für den versand ganz sicher


----------



## Kellerkind79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Kleiner Tipp für alle aus dem Ruhrgebiet:
Im Medion-Lagerverkauf werden die Notebooks teilweise unter dem Preis des Onlineshops verkauft. Mein Erazer war dort 100 Euro billiger als der Onlineshop.


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo,

@Kellerkind79 die Geräte im unseren Outlet unterschieden sich je nach Preis in der Hardwareausstattung.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



MEDION-GoPal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Kellerkind79 die Geräte im unseren Outlet unterschieden sich je nach Preis in der Hardwareausstattung.



Ich habe ja auch "teilweise" geschrieben. Bei meinem war es jedenfalls exakt dasselbe Modell.


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



Arya schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch so, ich würde ihn von PLV evtl. kaufen aber da es Medion ist (s. code) ...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



also da kann ich noch was beisteuern. Ich hab mal mitbekommen, dass ein Toshiba originalverpackt verkauft wurde und wenige Stunden später kam der Kunde zurück und hat das Gerät reklamiert. Display war komplett kaputt und das Gehäuse sehr unsauber verarbeitet. Dabei lag ein Zettel mit vermutlich chinesischen Schriftzeichen. Vermutlich ein Hinweis in der Art nicht für den Verkauf. Also ich würde behaupten das kommt überall mal vor. Sollte aber nicht vorkommen. Das ist sehr ärgerlich für die Kunden sowie auch für die Verkäufer der Geräte, die in den meißten Fällen oder eigentlich immer nichts dafür können aber trotzdem allen Frust abbekommen.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Test von NotebookInfo: Medion Erazer X6821 (MD98056) bekommt eine 1,7


----------



## Mischk@ (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hammer Lappy für den Preis !
Ich bin echt am überlegen...


----------



## SilentHunter (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

3,1 Sone max beim Spielen wenn andere Laptops beim Test so laut sind ist das meist als sehr schlecht bemängelt beim PCGH Läppi isses OK sry da fühle ich mich doch etwas verschaukelt wenn ich eure Test Lese als ob da mit 2erlei maß gemessen wird .Auch wenns eure Kreation ist sollte das doch auch als zu laut gelten sonst macht ihr euch unglaubwürdig .


----------



## PCGH_Marco (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> 3,1 Sone max beim Spielen wenn andere Laptops beim Test so laut sind ist das meist als sehr schlecht bemängelt beim PCGH Läppi isses OK sry da fühle ich mich doch etwas verschaukelt wenn ich eure Test Lese als ob da mit 2erlei maß gemessen wird .Auch wenns eure Kreation ist sollte das doch auch als zu laut gelten sonst macht ihr euch unglaubwürdig .


 
Beachte zunächst: Es handelt sich hier um eine Anzeige und nicht um einen PCGH-Test. Dass 3,1 Sone nicht besonders leise sind, hast du doch problemlos hergeleitet. Es wird niemand "verschaukelt".

Marco


----------



## SilentHunter (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Das das nur ne Anzeige ist hast Du Recht .Allerdings wundere ich mich trotzdem das ihr bei eurer Kreation nicht etwas was die lautheit betrifft mehr habt einfallen lassen um sie runter zu bekommen zumal die 670 ja keine Herdplatte ist.Mal sehen wenn ihr ihn den mal testet wie die lautheit bewertet wird .


----------



## D@rk (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Was sind eigentlich für Materialien verbaut?
Oder ist es komplett aus Kunststoff?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



D@rk schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich für Materialien verbaut?
> Oder ist es komplett aus Kunststoff?



Kunststoff


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Ich muss sagen ich bin etwas enttäuscht, dass gerade in einem "PCGH"-Notebook eine Grafiklösung der Spezies "Geforcus Rebrandus Fermii" verbaut wird, wo der gute Name der Geforce 600-Serie dazu dient, den alten Thermi-Kram loszuwerden. Gerade im Mobilbereich hätte es schon eine 28nm-Lösung sein dürfen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Schwer, teuer, kein 3D - was soll das? 

Das können Asus, Toshiba und Konsorten um Längen besser.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 3D


Was willst du mit diesem 3D Mist. Braucht kein Mensch weder beim zocken noch beim Filme schauen oder gar auf dem Handy.
Also ist nur ein unsiniger Kostentreiber.


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schwer, teuer, kein 3D - was soll das?


 Feedback ist in jeglicher Richtung natürlich immer erwünscht, aber ein bißchen detaillierter bzw. differenzierter sollte es dann doch schon sein. Das hier erinnert mich ein wenig an eine Kampagne dss Reifenherstellers Fulda...


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



MEDION-LIFE schrieb:


> Feedback ist in jeglicher Richtung natürlich immer erwünscht, aber ein bißchen detaillierter bzw. differenzierter sollte es dann doch schon sein. Das hier erinnert mich ein wenig an eine Kampagne dss Reifenherstellers Fulda...


 
Können Sie getrost ignorieren, auch wir bei PCGHX haben schwarze Schafe, die nicht gerade sachlich ihre Sicht der Dinge verbreiten.

Bei einem Notebook dieser Art ist das Gewicht selbstverständlich, wird so oder so mit in Kauf genommen und meines Erachtens vollkommen ok, bin ja auch kein Schwächling ^^

"teuer" - Das P/L ist inkl. Gutschein gut gewesen, jetzt aber würde ich es mir wiederum nicht mehr holen. Vielleicht könnte man da ja etwas arrangieren oder so  Ansonsten im vergleich zu anderen ist das P/L gut. 3D ist sowieso Blödsinn, dieser Einwand zeugt wohl von viel Unwissen. Wer sich dieses Notebook kauft, WILL auch gar kein 3D, das saugt nur sehr viele Hardwareressourcen, Akkuleistung und einen unnötigen Aufpreis beim Bildschirm. Also unbedingt weglassen bitte! 

Hier haben sie eine gewünschte und angebrachte Kritik: 

Invidualisierung ist heutzutage ja sehr wichtig. Konfigurierbarkeit zeigt Freiheiten auf und bringt Zufriedenheit schon im Vorfeld bei Kunden auf. Ich zum Beispiel, hätte gerne dieses Notebook als Version ohne Betriebssystem und ohne SSD, dafür mit (GB RAM und evtl. mit größerem Display oder eben entsprechendem Preisnachlass. Dann würde ich es glatt kaufen!


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Können Sie getrost ignorieren, auch wir bei PCGHX haben schwarze Schafe, die nicht gerade sachlich ihre Sicht der Dinge verbreiten.
> 
> Bei einem Notebook dieser Art ist das Gewicht selbstverständlich, wird so oder so mit in Kauf genommen und meines Erachtens vollkommen ok, bin ja auch kein Schwächling ^^
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, genauso stellen wir uns das vor, denn zwischen diesen beiden Beispielen von "Kritik" & "Kritik" liegen Welten!  
Zu den angesprochenenen Themen lässt sich Folgendes sagen:

-Gerade im Gaming Bereich wird von den Nutzern oft ein hoher Wert auf Individualität gelegt, deswegen haben wir in unsrem Webshop Portal neben dem neuen MEDION ERAZER X6821 in der *PCGH-Edition*, auch viele andere Gamer Notebooks in den unterschiedlichsten Preiskategorien bzw. sogar einen Kaufberater, mit Hilfe dessen man sich sein Notebook (z.B. 17" MEDION ERAZER NB´s mit und ohne SSD) nach den selbst gewählten Vorlieben aussuchen kann. 

-Geräte ohne Betriebssystem werden über diesen Vertriebskanal so gut wie gar nicht angeboten. Darüber hinaus werden PC´s/NB´s durch die Verwendung eines Betriebssystems in den meißten Fällen (GS des BS Herstellers) sogar günstiger und nicht -wie vielleicht vermutet- teurer

Nochmals Danke für den Input UND GRU?

MEDION-LIFE


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



MEDION-LIFE schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, genauso stellen wir uns das vor, denn zwischen diesen beiden Beispielen von "Kritik" & "Kritik" liegen Welten!
> Zu den angesprochenenen Themen lässt sich Folgendes sagen:
> 
> -Gerade im Gaming Bereich wird von den Nutzern oft ein hoher Wert auf Individualität gelegt, deswegen haben wir in unsrem Webshop Portal neben dem neuen MEDION ERAZER X6821 in der *PCGH-Edition*, auch viele andere Gamer Notebooks in den unterschiedlichsten Preiskategorien bzw. sogar einen Kaufberater, mit Hilfe dessen man sich sein Notebook (z.B. 17" MEDION ERAZER NB´s mit und ohne SSD) nach den selbst gewählten Vorlieben aussuchen kann.
> ...


 
Bitte 

PCGH/X soll keinen schlechten Ruf wegen einigen Ausnahmen bekommen. Dagegen kann man schlecht etwas unternehmen, da hier ja erstmal JEDER willkommen ist. Konstruktive Kritik hat schon immer helfen können, alles andere verwischt nur das klare Bild der wahren Kritikpunkte. Dieser Notebook ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen muss ich sagen, ich wünsche mir ja so eines schon seit längerem, aber mein PC würde im Verkauf nicht mehr viel bringen. Dieses Notebook als 17"-Version ohne SSD wäre so optimal für mich, ich würde sofort tauschen 

Na gut, mit Betriebssystem nehme ich es, wenn es keinen wirklichen Preisunterschied macht, natürlich sehr gerne, keine Frage. 

Mein Favourit nach der Suche im Medion-Shop wäre ja dieses: http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...98117)/30014200A1?category=gamer_notebooks_27

Da ist zwar leider nicht dieselbe Grafikkarte und CPU enthalten wie bei dem aus diesem Artikel hier, aber der Unterschied ist ja nicht so groß und es kostet 350€ weniger. Ein echter Schatz 

Ich muss auch sagen, dass sich die Marke Medion echt super entwickelt hat und der Ruf der billigen Aldi-Notebooks längst überfällig ist, da ihr echt konkurrenzfähig seid zu MySN Schenker, Alienware, Deviltech usw. Ihr habt eine große, tolle, faire Produktauswahl!

PCGH sollte mal wieder ein Gewinnspiel machen mit euch z.B. dann habe ich eventuell mal das Glück zu gewinnen, ist mir hier leider noch nie passiert. ^^


----------



## ReVan1199 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Ein Notebook zum Spielen kann ich einfach nicht verstehen, hat einfach zu wenig Leistung und die Hardware kann man nicht Nachrüsten, von dem Preis ganz zu schweigen.
Nur für LAN-Partys ist so ein Notebook interessant, aber wozu sonst noch?


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Ein Notebook zum Spielen kann ich einfach nicht verstehen, hat einfach zu wenig Leistung und die Hardware kann man nicht Nachrüsten, von dem Preis ganz zu schweigen.
> Nur für LAN-Partys ist so ein Notebook interessant, aber wozu sonst noch?


 
Ich kann dir extrem viele Gründe nennen. Eine GTX670M ist übrigens von der Leistung her total ok. Und Hardware kann man sehr wohl nachrüsten. Außerdem bin ich of tbei Freunden und so und schaue Filme oder tausche Daten aus oder zocke zusammen, ein Notebook eignet sich da super. Der Preis ist auch vollkommen ok heutzutage. Wnen man Komplett-PC's mit notebooks von medion vergleicht, ergibt sich ein genauso ausgeglichenes P/L-Verhältnis bei entsprechenden Vorteilen, die natürlich individuell mehr oder weniger sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Hugo Rehkitz (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*

Hi. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Garantie bei Medion aus - wenn das X6821 wie in meinem Fall auf vorhandene 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, eine 256 MB SSD und Blu-Ray-Brenner aufgerüstet wurde?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*



Hugo Rehkitz schrieb:


> Hi. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Garantie bei Medion aus - wenn das X6821 wie in meinem Fall auf vorhandene 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, eine 256 MB SSD und Blu-Ray-Brenner aufgerüstet wurde?


 
Ein Medion-Sprecher bestätigt eben: "der Kunde kann gern upgraden. Ein Garantieverlust geht damit nicht einher."

Marco


----------



## Hugo Rehkitz (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Besten Dank für die Info!


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display - das neue PCGH-Notebook [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ein Medion-Sprecher bestätigt eben: "der Kunde kann gern upgraden. Ein Garantieverlust geht damit nicht einher."
> 
> Marco


..wenn natürlich auch ganz bewusst in jedem mitgelieferten Benutzerhandbuch (Abschnitt: Betriebssicherheit) ausdrücklich vor dem Öffnen eines jeden Gerätes und den damit verbundenen Folgen (Garantieverlust) gewarnt wird bzw. werden muss. Dabei ist es vom rechtlichen Standpunkt ersteinmal belanglos, ob das Gerät von einer fremden Fachwerkstatt oder mit dem Vorschlaghammer (wobei wir im Zweifelsfall zugegebenermaßen immer noch zu einem Besuch in der Fachwerkstatt raten würden) geöffnet wird. in beiden Fällen läge eine "[FONT=&quot]„nicht autorisierter Öffnung..."[/FONT] vor, was unweigerlich zu einem KVA führen würde.

In der Praxsis werden aus Geräteöffnung resultierende Reklamationsfälle natürlich Fall für Fall von uns überprüft, so dass niemand sich davor scheuen sollte, eine SSD, den RAM bzw. das ODD aufzurüsten.


----------



## wiley (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Da ich sehr oft im Monat bei meiner Freundin bin und ganz sicher nicht den 25Kg Klopper+Peripherie mitschleppen will habe ich es mir vorgestern bestellt.
Bin gespannt ob es sich als DTR behaupten kann.War schon seit einigen Wochen am suchen,allerdings konnte ich nichts vergleichbares (Ausstattung) zu dem Preis (1249€) finden.
Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe scheint eine GTX670M als MXM Modul verbaut worden sein,was bedeutet ich "könnte" wenns nötig wird die Graka austauschen.
Der i7-3610QM wird ne Ewigkeit halten.
Das einzige was mich ein wenig stört ist die Lautstärke unter Vollast,aber DIE eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts wohl kaum 

Kann man eigentlich die Lüfter austauschen,GPU/CPU ?

und würde sich sowas-----> Notebook Zubehör -> Notebook Kühler - Cooler Master lohnen?
Bzw.hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Juli 2012)

wiley schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich sehr oft im Monat bei meiner Freundin bin und ganz sicher nicht den 25Kg Klopper+Peripherie mitschleppen will habe ich es mir vorgestern bestellt.
> Bin gespannt ob es sich als DTR behaupten kann.War schon seit einigen Wochen am suchen,allerdings konnte ich nichts vergleichbares (Ausstattung) zu dem Preis (1249) finden.
> Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe scheint eine GTX670M als MXM Modul verbaut worden sein,was bedeutet ich "könnte" wenns nötig wird die Graka austauschen.
> Der i7-3610QM wird ne Ewigkeit halten.
> ...



Ein freund von mir hat sich gerade erst ein notebook-Kühler von coolermaster geholt mit so einem 200mm-Lüfter und sagt es lohnt sich, weil er leise ist, gut aussieht und entsprechend kühlt und nicht viel geld kostet.


----------



## wiley (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Allet klärchen!
Dann werde ich mir die Tage mal einen besorgen


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



wiley schrieb:


> Allet klärchen!
> Dann werde ich mir die Tage mal einen besorgen


 
Er ist dazu übrigens zu MediaMarkt gegangen


----------



## master.of.war (6. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Kann das Notebook Wireless Display?


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (7. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hi,

@master.of.war
Ich habe soeben erfolgreich Wireless Display mit dem X6821 der PCGH-Edition getestet.


----------



## eXXo (9. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo alle miteinander, 

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin oder einen neuen Theard öffnen muss, wenn doch dann tu ich dies.


So aber jetzt erst mal zu meinem Problem, ich habe mir das schöne Ding vor einer Woche gekauft und irgendwie komme ich damit nicht wirklich richtig zurecht, bzw. das teil spinnt ab und zu, habe ich vielleicht ein Montags Gerät erwischt?


Also zu den Problemen:  


W-Lan Bricht andauernd ab und findet keine neue Verbindung mein anderer Laptop dagegen hat keine Probleme, irgendwie kann ich auch nicht alle Treiber die im Recovery Ordner sind installieren, habe qualcomm installiert und seit dem ist dieses Prblem noch häufiger. Ach und wenn ich etwas Downloade dann ist es verdammt langsam, hab eine 6000er (mehr ist hier nicht Verfügbar) und ich lade mit sage un schreibe 50kbit. Könnt Ihr mir irgendwie helfen? Vielleicht habe ich nicht die rictigen Einstellungen, ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (9. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo eXXo,

hast du per LAN auch Probleme? Oder nur im WLAN?

Marco


----------



## eXXo (9. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Nur im W-Lan, hab auch meinen Anbieter kontaktiert der meinte es liegt an meiner Einstellung  .


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Router neu starten, Firmware updaten und Einstellungen resetten schonmal probiert? Am Notebook liegt das bei solchen probleme im seltensten Fall.


----------



## eXXo (9. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Ja alles schon gemacht. Hab gerade gesehen, dass der Laptop mir anzeigt, dass keine Ethernet-Controller installiert sind?!


Easy-Box zeigt mir halt dass an was ich eigentlich als Download haben sollte also, meinte der Kollege am Telefon es müsste bei mir liegen?!.


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (10. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo,

@eXXo unter diesem Link kannt du den Treiber für den Ethernet-Controller runterladen:

cdn.medion.com/downloads/treiber/lanx6821w7.exe

Ich nutze zu Hause eine FritzBox 7390 und eine 50Mbit Leitung bei 1&1. Dort habe ich das X6821 PCGH getestet und kann mit voller Geschwindigkeit und ohne jegliche Abbrüche arbeiten im Wlan oder Lan Betrieb.


----------



## klobo (15. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hi alle zusammen. Ich habe seit gestern das Notebook Erazer X6821. Doch ich hab folgendes Problem. Im Idlebetrieb fährt der Lüfter des Notebooks aus unerfindlichen Gründen ständig kurzzeitig hoch. WIe lässt sich denn das Porblem beheben oder scheint dies normal zu sein?  Bin dankbar für jede Antwort.


----------



## Dr.Microbi (16. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo erstmal bin neu hier ich habe mir eben das X6821 die kleinste Version über MyDealz für 809€ ink. Versand bestellt.
Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur das die einfache Version kein BD Laufwerk hat und ich das Notebook ab und zu als BD Player für meinen TV im Schlafzimmer nutzen möchte, welches BD Laufwerk ist da bei der teureren Version verbaut? Ich würde es gerne selber aufrüsten und damit die Blende dafür genau passt will ich das richtige einbauen, oder ist es egal alles ein Standart ausser den Slotin dingern da?
Und noch eine Frage das Notebook hat 6GB Ram 1x 2GB und 1x 4GB ist das schlecht müssen die nicht gleich groß sein um sie syncron zu betreiben oder gibt es das nicht mehr mit den neuen Chipsätzen?


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (17. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo,

@Dr.Microbi

Bei dem X6821 der PCGH Edition ist folgendes BD-LW verbaut: Samsung SN-B063D

Dual Channel funktioniert auch mit unerschiedlich großen Ram Modulen.


----------



## Dr.Microbi (17. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Danke für die Antwort leider kann ich das Samsung Laufwerk nirgends bestellen. Vielleicht weis ja einer was ich da noch verbauen kann ohne das es doof aussieht.


----------



## ekelwolf (20. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

hallo,

habe das X6821. Jetzt mal ne dumme frage.

Wenn ich den Nvidia treiber installieren will verlangt er von mir das ich den intel Standart monitor vorher installiere. Das habe ich dann auch gemacht und dann den nvidia treiber installiert. jetzt habe ich unter System/Gerätemanger/Grafikkarte 2 grafikkarten stehen Inter und GTX 670M. Wenn ich jetzt auf Auflösung ändern gehe sehe ich das nur der Standartmonitor verwendet wird. Ist das so richtig???

Sieht so aus als ob die GTX garnicht genutz wird 

LG ekelwolf


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (20. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo,

@ekelwolf, 
die Nvidia Grafikkarte wird nur dann benutzt, wenn ihre Leistung benötigt wird (z.B. Spiele).


----------



## Dr.Microbi (20. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hast du das non FULL-HD Display? Bist du damit zufrieden es ist ja ziemlich dunkel und soll blase Farben darstellen.


----------



## eXXo (20. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



Dr.Microbi schrieb:


> Hast du das non FULL-HD Display? Bist du damit zufrieden es ist ja ziemlich dunkel und soll blase Farben darstellen.


 

Hey also ich hab das tolle Teil auch. Von blassen Farben bzw. dass es dunkel ist kann ich nicht zustimmen. Hab einige Notebooks ausprobiert also das beste war bis jetzt MacPro aber das kann hier auch ganz gut mit halten.




Hab mal ne frage wieso ist bei mir bei Ethernet-Controller ein Hinweis? Also gelbe warn Dreieck?!


----------



## Dr.Microbi (20. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hast du auch das normale also das Disply mir der kleinen Auflösung?


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (21. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



eXXo schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage wieso ist bei mir bei Ethernet-Controller ein Hinweis? Also gelbe warn Dreieck?!



Wo siehst du dies, im Gerätemanager oder in der Taskleiste neben der Uhrzeit?


----------



## eXXo (21. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*



MEDION-GoPal schrieb:


> Wo siehst du dies, im Gerätemanager oder in der Taskleiste neben der Uhrzeit?


 


Im Gerätemanager und wenn ich auf Systemsteuerung gehe und dann auf Geräte Hinzufügen gehe zeigt er mir auch diesen Warnhinweis.

Und die Verbindung bricht andauernd ab man kommt noch nicht mal dazu einen Text wie diesen zuende zuschreiben und das geht seit dem Kauf so :?!


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (22. August 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo,

@eXXo, hast du das Notebook neu installiert oder benutzt du das Image, welches schon aufgespielt war?
Ich habe das Notebook mit der Windows 7 DVD manuell neu installiert. Alle notwendigen Treiber habe ich vom Laufwerk E (Recover\Drivers) genommen. Hier sind die Treiber nach installationsreihenfolge durchnummeriert. Nach mehrmaligen Neutstarts sind alle Treiber richtig installiert und es gibt keine "Warnhinweise" mehr.


----------



## eXXo (18. September 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo alle zusammen ich hoffe mir kann einer von euch helfen, 

es geht darum, dass ich auf meinem Laptop das alte Betriebssystem löschen möchte, welches vom kauf aus drauf war, und dass mitgelieferte Betriebssystem auf der CD neu Installieren möchte, also es von der SSD Platte löschen will aber nicht die Recover dort wo alle Sachen drauf sind also Wiederherstellungssachen, oder sind auf der Treiber Cd auch alle Sachen drauf?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Treiber solltest du frisch ausm Netz ziehen.


----------



## eXXo (8. November 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo,

noch eine blöde vielleicht über flüssige frage, wollte mir heute Win 8 drauf machen aber der Windows Assistent hat mir gezeigt das relativ viele Programme damit nicht kompatibel sind was mache ich jetzt?

Unter anderem wären es:

Intel USB 3 eXtensible Host

Intel ProSet Wireless Software

DVD Wiedergabe

Win 8 Sichererstart


----------



## Mannheimer79 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Bei MSI Gamer Notebooks GT60 0NE gibts Treiber für Windows 8


----------



## eXXo (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: MEDION ERAZER X6821 PCGH-Edition: Ivy Bridge, Geforce GTX 670M, Samsung-SSD und natürlich None-Glare-Display*

Hallo,

hab da mal wieder ein kleineres Problem ich habe mittlerweile WIN8 drauf, und seit dem kann ich über der FN Taste alles anschalten aber nicht mehr ausschalten! 

ich hoffe jmd hat nen Rat für mich!?

Dank


----------

